# Nervige Texturfehler!



## Pascal-Huneu (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Bevor ich meinen Account kündige, weil es einfach nervtötend ist diesen Fehler zu ertragen versuche ich es mal hier.

Habe seit ca. 5-6 Monaten (!) heftige Texturfehler alle ca. 6-10 Minuten, 

die mir zu 20% einen anschließenden Disconnect anhängen und zu 20% ein Standbild verursachen. 

Zu 60% kann ich es durch aktualisieren (Doppelklicken) des Fensters (Ja, muss das Spiel deswegen im Fenstermodus spielen) beheben, was jedoch extrem nervig ist, egal womit man sich gerade in WoW beschäftigt!

Sie kommen nicht in bestimmten Gegenden oder so, sondern überall!

Grafikeinstellungen sind bereits minimal. Hab auch schon vieles probiert; 

- Den kompletten PC von einem PC-Pro checken und formatieren lassen.
- Neusten Grafiktreiber installiert.
- WoW über 10x neuinstalliert und ohne Addons gestartet.
- Usw.

Hab ne NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  (1024 M

Hat jemand Lösungswege/vorschläge?

Wäre extrem dankbar!

Gruß,

Huneu!


----------



## Xiut (18. September 2009)

Grafikkarte kaputt? Oder vll klemmt der Lüfter der Karte (wenn sie einen hat) und ist dann einfach zu warm.


----------



## Rakal_D-Tox (18. September 2009)

hi,

hattest du evtl., kurz bevor der Fehler anfing, eine Veränderung an deiner Hardeware? Hört sich im moment so an als würde deine Grafikkarte sich nicht mit dem Rest der Hardeware vertragen.

mfg Rakal


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Bei mir und unserem Gildenmage is das auch seit ein paar Tagen.

Abends spielen ist kein Problem - aber zwischen 22 und 23.00 fängts dann an.
Standbild, Disconnects, Latenzen jenseits der 8000.

Wir haben unterschiedliche Netzbetreiber. Wir wohnen in verschiedenen Ländern.
Also daran kanns nicht liegen. Der Grund muss bei Blizzard sein.

Teilweise schießt die Auslastungsrate von WoW auf 98%, was dazu führt dass alle anderen Programme die bei mir mit dem Internet gekoppelt sind (TS,MSN,ICQ, etc) crashen. Alles andere funktioniert - nur WoW nicht..


----------



## x3n0n (18. September 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Dunkelmanne (18. September 2009)

hmm. hatte auch mal ploetzlich Grafikfehler im Spiel. Bei mir lags an der Grafikkarte die ploetzlich defekt war. Wenn neue Treiber etc. alles nichts bringt würd ich auf defekte Grafikkarte tippen. falls du jemand kennst der dir eine leihen kann würde ich die mal austauschen, ansonsten hilft nur eine neue. Eventuell mal luefter überprüfen und Kühlkörper ordentlich entstauben (mitm staubsauger reinigen), das hilft oft auch schon falls die Karte einfach nur zu warm wird.
Gruss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hatte damals genau die gleiche Karte (NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (1024 M). Wie genau sehen die Grafikfehler bei dir aus? einzelne lange Streifen die aus den Oberflächen im Spiel zu kommen scheinen und sich über den ganzen Bildschirm ziehen? So sah es damals bei mir aus.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (18. September 2009)

Ok, checke den Innenraum gleich mal durch.


----------



## Valthorian1011 (18. September 2009)

Versuchs mal mit einem älteren Treiber.


----------



## Dunkelmanne (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Bei mir und unserem Gildenmage is das auch seit ein paar Tagen.
> 
> Abends spielen ist kein Problem - aber zwischen 22 und 23.00 fängts dann an.
> Standbild, Disconnects, Latenzen jenseits der 8000.
> ...



hmm das hat aber eigentlich nichts mit dem oben beschriebenen problem zu tun.

bei mir kommt es zu ähnlichen problemen, nachdem ich noch iexplorer, netscape oder firefox aufgemacht habe. dann fängt der wlan empfaenger an zu spinnen. ist bei mir usb-empfänger; wenn ich den dann ein und ausstoepsele und die verbindung neu aufbaue funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei. muss irgendwie mit dem usb/usb-treiber etc. zu tun haben, hab aber noch nicht genau rausgefunden wie ich das problem dauerhaft lösen kann.
eventuell haengt es bei euch ebenfalls daran?

gruss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage_Collina (18. September 2009)

hatte ich auch ziemlich lang. habe einen älteren grafiktreiber draufgehauen und spiele im fenstermodus (maximiert) - zumindest keine texturfehler mehr. ab und zu hab ich zehntelsekündliche standbilder, dann lass ich repair durchlaufen, dann gehts wieder. nich schön, aber hilfreich^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (18. September 2009)

es ist nicht immer nur alles blizzards schuld auch wenn ihr unterschiedliche Betreiber habt und in unterschiedlichen ländern wohnt.. Stell dir die BLizzard server als Mittelpunkt eines Sternes vor von dem millionen strahlen aus gehen.. wenn das Problem bei blizzard läge wären alle dieser strahlen betroffen und nicht nur einzelne weil ja alle strahlen mit dem Mittelpunkt verbunden sind.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da ein Problem bei euch weil es bei allen anderen das Problem nicht gibt. Schaut mal ob ihr nen freund dazu bringen könnt seinen Rechner mit wow bei euch zuhause aufzubauen und prüft ob es dort die gleichen Fehler gibt. Wenn nein: liegt es an eurem Rechner selbst. Wenn ja: würd ich die Internetverbindung bei euch zuhause mal prüfen.. schlechtes W-Lan oder ähnliches.. defekter/zu heißer router ( ja.. gibt leute die stellen den auf die heizung.. )


----------



## Pontifexmax (18. September 2009)

Hi, Obsidian hier, im echten Leben EDV-Service Schneider

Grafikfehler deuten immer auf Probleme mit der Grafikkarte oder einem Bufferproblem der Grafiktexturen hin.

WoW läuft definitiv auch auf PC´s mit langsameren Grafikkarten fehlerfrei.

Wenn Du schon mal Fenstermodus hast dann lass bitte beim Laden in WoW den Taskmanager mitlaufen (Rechtsklick auf Taskleiste - dann Taskmanager - dort die Anzeige für Prozessorlast und Auslagerungsdatei) 

Solltest du hier feststellen das Du so um 96 Prozent Auslagerungslast hast werden definitiv zu viele Daten gleichzeitig übers System ausgelagert. dies deutet auf Probleme mit Add Ons hin.

Alle Add Ons deaktivieren - Alle

Neu starten Testen

Als nächstes alle Programme im Taskmanager kontrollieren die mit WoW laufen - alle nicht benötigten Autostartprogramme deaktivieren oder per Taskmanager beenden (nur für die Sitzung)

Neuinstallation von WoW bringt nichts. Deine Grafikkarte ist arg am Schwitzen und kann die benötigten Texturn nicht rechtzeitig verarbeiten. Klassisches Beispiel sind die extremen Anforderungen in Dalaran. Da gehen selbst schnelle wie meiner mit 4 Prozessoren und 4Gb RAM und mehreren Terrabyte Plattenplatz und ner 4850er ATI manchmal in die Knie

Nächster Test - öffne deinen Rechner und lass das Spiel bei geöffnetem Rechner laufen (Kühlungstest) Sollte das besser laufen hast Du ein Hitzebroblem. Als Antwort taktet die Graka runter und läuft nicht mehr auf vollen Touren weils zu heiss wird im Gehäuse (Dreck, Staub im Lüfter oder in den Öffnungen. Du kannst dann nen normalen Gehäuselüfter vorerst an einen der freien Stecker anschliessen und den auf die Grafikkarte richten als provisorische Lösung. Dreck muss natürlich vorher raus.

Thema Auslagerung. Wenn Wow nicht mehr mit dem Arbeitsspeicher auskommt lagert es auf Systemfestplatten in die Auslagerungsdatei aus was viel langsamer ist. Hat man keine zweite Festplatte im PC muss der Schreiblesekopf die WoW Daten vom Spiel bedienen und auch noch auf die gleiche Platte Daten auslagern und lesen - ist seeehr stressig für die Festplatte. Also nach Möglichkeit auf eine zweite Festplatte die Auslagerungsdatei anlegen wenn es möglich ist.

Thema Defragmentierung - wahllos verstreute Daten des Spiels kommen auf der Systemfestplatte noch als Geschwindigkeitsproblem hinzu. Also - Defragmentieren der Platte vornehmen.

Und zuletzt - wenn möglich und alles nichts hilft eine preiswerte Grafikkarte (50,€) kaufen und mal einbauen zum Test.

WOW LÄUFT DEFINITIV AUF NEM NACKIGEN WINXP OHNE BESONDERE HARDWARE ABER AUCH OHNE JEGLICHEN BALLAST.

Ich tippe auf Grafikkartenprobleme in Kombination mit einem der hier geschriebenen weiteren Fehler. Der Test mit einer weiteren Graka wäre angebracht.

Das wirst Du hinbekommen, deshalb musst Du WoW nicht deinstallieren.

Der Festermodus ist übrigens anspruchsvoller als Vollbild da bei Vollbild alle Power die übrig ist in das Spiel gepumpt wird während bei Fenstermodus noch ein Rest für weitere Fenster zurückgehalten wird. Um die Graka zu entlasten kann man die Bildauflösung reduzieren da ja dann bei reduzierter Bildgröße auch nicht so viel Fläche berechnet werden muss.

Grüße Euer Obsidian/Obsidianorden Norgannon


----------



## Dunkelmanne (18. September 2009)

/vote for sticky .. ist eine schöne anleitung für fehlersuche bei grafikproblemen (damit mein ich grafikfehler wie oben beschrieben).
thx



Pontifexmax schrieb:


> Hi, Obsidian hier, im echten Leben EDV-Service Schneider
> 
> Grafikfehler deuten immer auf Probleme mit der Grafikkarte oder einem Bufferproblem der Grafiktexturen hin.
> 
> ...


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Wieso Sticky? Nichts gegen Obsidian, aber da wurden schon wichtigere Themen nicht als Sticky markiert.
Und so am Rande, 4 Prozessoren hast du wohl kaum wenn du nicht gerade an einem Server zockst, wenn dann 4 Kerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelmanne (18. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso Sticky? Nichts gegen Obsidian, aber da wurden schon wichtigere Themen nicht als Sticky markiert.
> Und so am Rande, 4 Prozessoren hast du wohl kaum wenn du nicht gerade an einem Server zockst, wenn dann 4 Kerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War nur ein Vorschlag wenns nicht markiert wird dann halt nicht.
also immernoch /vote for sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mit den 4 prozessoren war wohl nur ein tippfehler es war ein vierkernprozzi gemeint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (18. September 2009)

Hab den PC für 2h ausgemacht, mal ausgestaubt und die Klappe offen gelassen. 

Nach 2 Stunden Spielzeit immer noch kein Fehler, hoffe es bleibt so!

Irgendetwas war auch zwischen dem Lüfter. 

Danke euch erstmal!


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

dann ist es eine Überlegung wert, zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter anzubringen.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. September 2009)

Zu meiner aktiven Zeit hatte ich das Poblem auch mal. So habe ich es gelöst: Im offiziellen WoW-Froum einen Blue-Post rausgesucht, der Anleitung gefolgt und zack waren sie weg. Ob das heute zu WotLk Zeiten noch geht keine Ahnung, müsstest du mal im Technik-Forum gucken, ich hatte das Problem zu BC Zeiten.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (29. September 2009)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=2...L051VaFru5M.jpg

Fehler seit 4 Tagen wieder da.

So schauts dan alle 4 Minuten aus. Im Raid usw wie schon gesagt extrem nervig..


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

tja, das sieht entweder nach Defekt aus oder nach Überhitzung. Ich wiederhole meinen Tipp gerne noch einmal: Gehäuselüfter _sinnvoll_ anbringen!


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> tja, das sieht entweder nach Defekt aus oder nach Überhitzung. Ich wiederhole meinen Tipp gerne noch einmal: Gehäuselüfter _sinnvoll_ anbringen!



Für mich sieht das nach nem einfachen Texturefehelr aus,
weil der Boden auf dem Bild lauter Fragezeichen sind so 
ähnlich wie das Gm Tricket Symbol :/


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

google Bilder => "überhitzte Grafikkarte" => Bilder anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel ist ja echt unglaublich!

Kaum mal Ruhe von nervigen Texturfehlern wird man von unregelmäßigen Hardcorelaggs geplagt. (auf Agwynn)

Nun schon 3 Tage lang.. 

Ich gebs bald auf, ich gebe keinen Cent mehr für irgend eine Verbesserung meines PCs für dieses Scheiß Game aus.

Der dritte Abend hintereinander wo man sich gemütlich vorn PC setzen möchte und dann von diesem Zeug geplagt wird.

mFg...


----------



## Soramac (1. Oktober 2009)

Als ich mein PC aufgerüstet habe, hat sich rein garnichts an der Verbesserung von World of Warcraft getan...


----------

